# افضل مواقع تعليم التبريد و التكييف و التكييف المركزى بالفيديو



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الروابط بالموضوع هى لموقعين 

لتعليم التبريد و التكييف عمليا و كذلك الصيانة

و احدهما متخصص فى التكييف المركزى

اغلبهما بالفيديو

الروابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/ref_aircon.php


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/ref_aircon.php



http://www.price-hvac.com/media/trainingModule.aspx#


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And Air Conditioning course.php


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heating and air conditioning/hvac training.php



http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Refrigeration And AirConditioning video lectures course.php


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heating and air conditioning/heat pump systems.php


اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة ان شاء الله

و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## أسد الله (20 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا حسونة
وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2010)

أسد الله قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا حسونة
> وجزيتم خيرا



الله يعطيك العافية

باشمهندس أبوالعلا

أستاذ التبريد و التكييف بالجامعات المصرية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2010)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (4 مارس 2010)

saher haz قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## السقد062017 (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم يابن العميد انا طالب بكلية الهندسة واريد زيادة خبرتى فى التكييف المركزى واريدك ان تساعدنى بان اجد فيديوهات متخصصة عن هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## captainhass (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## sameabdo (1 أبريل 2010)

this very good courses in air condition


----------



## خادم محمد (1 أبريل 2010)

excellent


----------



## captainhass (1 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التقدير و الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (27 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## عمرومنتصر (30 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (31 مايو 2010)

عمرومنتصر قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير


 
*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (17 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما أنتم الا أيام​


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على هذه الأعمال الشيقة


----------



## captainhass (12 يوليو 2010)

تامر فتحى سرحان قال:


> مشكورين على هذه الأعمال الشيقة



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## السامر27 (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


تسلم يدينك


----------



## captainhass (13 يوليو 2010)

السامر27 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> 
> تسلم يدينك



جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيكم العافية​


----------



## عايد البدري (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (14 يوليو 2010)

عايد البدري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## (محمد ودود) (19 يوليو 2010)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> الروابط بالموضوع هى لموقعين​
> لتعليم التبريد و التكييف عمليا و كذلك الصيانة​
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## captainhass (19 يوليو 2010)

عميل خاص قال:


> بارك الله فيك​




جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## nabe (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً فعلاً شي مرتب 
وان شاء الله نرى التقنيات الحدية ( ذات النفع الحقيقي ) تغزو بلادنا


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2010)

nabe قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً فعلاً شي مرتب
> وان شاء الله نرى التقنيات الحدية ( ذات النفع الحقيقي ) تغزو بلادنا



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (7 مايو 2011)

ايمن حسين قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (29 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل-ومشكور على الجهد المذول


----------



## محمد يس (29 مايو 2011)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الروابط بالموضوع هى لموقعين
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك وهنا رابط علي اليوتيوب لجامعه هندية
http://www.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd


----------



## romah (19 ديسمبر 2012)

معظم الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ysedawy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mo007ha (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek gamarec (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## osama elnagar (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معاويه احمد (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hikal007 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير​
​


----------



## fahdabbadyahmed (23 أغسطس 2014)

مفيش ولا رابط شغال


----------



## أحمدعمرأحمدإبراهيم (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 مارس 2018)

المحتوي لايفتح


----------

